# need advice for job seeking in hong kong



## jcherryhill (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,Everyone,

I want to move to Hong Kong for long term. I am wondering if it will be easy for me to find a job there. The type of job I am looking is in finance field mainly in Banks. If you could, please provide advice. You will be very appreciated.

First of all, let me tell you a little about me and my background. I am currently working at Wells Fargo Bank, which is one of the largest bank in USA. My job is in corporate finance field. I have 3 years working experience at Wells Fargo. I only have a Bachelor degree. I don't really require a very big pay job. As long as it can support my living and not too tight to the budget, it will be good for me. I mainly focus on the international banking environment. I am currently still in USA. 

My question is whether it will be difficult for me to look for corporate finance job since I only have a bachelor's degree. Also, if it is possible, anyone could provide some salary range?

Please feel free to give me advice. Thank you.

jcherryhill


----------



## stephenkit (Oct 18, 2011)

jcherryhill said:


> Hi,Everyone,
> 
> I want to move to Hong Kong for long term. I am wondering if it will be easy for me to find a job there. The type of job I am looking is in finance field mainly in Banks. If you could, please provide advice. You will be very appreciated.
> 
> ...


Since, you have 3 years working experience and not asking for big money, I will say it will not be too difficult to find a job in bank. As I know, an oversea university graduate is more preferable to the HK market. 

I'm not quite sure about the salary. I'll say it's about HKD$40K/month + bonus. (depends on your position)


----------



## jcherryhill (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for your advice. I haven't started looking for jobs yet. I am currently still in US at my job. If you were me, what you will do to look for a job in Hong Kong? I prefer US investment banks or commerical banks. Thanks again for you comments.


----------



## stephenkit (Oct 18, 2011)

jcherryhill said:


> Thank you very much for your advice. I haven't started looking for jobs yet. I am currently still in US at my job. If you were me, what you will do to look for a job in Hong Kong? I prefer US investment banks or commerical banks. Thanks again for you comments.


You can google some "recruitment agency" in Hong Kong. They usually have good connection with the investment banks. Before you make any decision, you may want to know more about the market first.


----------



## jcherryhill (Oct 15, 2011)

stephenkit said:


> You can google some "recruitment agency" in Hong Kong. They usually have good connection with the investment banks. Before you make any decision, you may want to know more about the market first.


Thanks. Your advice is very helpful. Do you mind give me your opinion about the job market now there? Which field are you in?


----------



## David7 (Oct 26, 2011)

Why are you targeting Hong Kong? Any specific reason? A sense of belonging actually helps.


----------



## jcherryhill (Oct 15, 2011)

David7 said:


> Why are you targeting Hong Kong? Any specific reason? A sense of belonging actually helps.


Thanks for concern. This is a good question, which is also a question that I asked many years to myself.

I like Hong Kong because it combines the eastern and western culture. It very suits my background.

I am an immgrate, who have been living U.S for 10 years. Deep inside of me aways felt to be in part of Asia. I have been struggled for my decision for a long time. Soon I am turning 30, I felt I should pursue my dream and to be where I want to be. It's not a easy decison for me but I felt I should be brave and achieve my dream.


----------

